# rb25 max boost question



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

i just got an rb25det shipped from malasia, actually getting shipped. It has an arc intercooler, apex-i power fc/commander, s-afc, rev speed meter, apex-i filter, blitz boost controller, blitz turbo timer, hks rabid turkey blow off valve. I was wondering what the max boost i should run on it, without killing the turbo, plan on running 7 psi or so for daily driving. saw a time slip for it, quarter mile in 11.7  .

P.S. I got all this for $3800 USD from Flash Options


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you Received the clip yet?


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> Have you Received the clip yet?


i just had an accident and had to buy a bunch more crap, should be here in about 45 days, i bought a full r33 gtr front conversion, sheetmetal, lights, hood, ect... also full set of gab coilovers, and a set of seats out of a fto, and a set of taillights out of a r32. i went a little crazy on the skyline stuff.


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

uhh damn... you're not to far from greensboro... that shat is gonna be sick


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

YOUR FROM GREENSBORO? if you need someone to swap the motor for you, or just want help swapping it i work cheap, just because i love building sick cars!! i can get motors cheap too from flashoptions.com they are giving me killer deals since i just spent like $6500 there...let me know !! not to mention, me and a few other people are trying to get a drift club together, set up events, and go to shows and crap, got people from all the way to Florida !!



calebxmartyr said:


> uhh damn... you're not to far from greensboro... that shat is gonna be sick


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

Candyflipme said:


> YOUR FROM GREENSBORO? if you need someone to swap the motor for you, or just want help swapping it i work cheap, just because i love building sick cars!! i can get motors cheap too from flashoptions.com they are giving me killer deals since i just spent like $6500 there...let me know !! not to mention, me and a few other people are trying to get a drift club together, set up events, and go to shows and crap, got people from all the way to Florida !!



sweet i want in... email me sometime and well talk more...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Candyflipme said:


> should be here in about 45 days,


You sure? Flashoptions? Hmmm... Did you pay for anything else besides the motor yet, like taxes, import fees and stuff like that?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You ordered from flashoptions? jeez.. you must like it in the ass... because that's where they are going to give it to you, and without any lube. It's gonna hurt when you recieve nothing for all that hard earned money. Only a small small percentage of people that ordered from them ever recieved anything, especially after long long months of waiting and law suits pending that do nothing. Good luck.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

your sig, candy, it says move over honda...blah blah blah, i think it's you who might be moving over while flashoptions screws another ass.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Hopefully you paid with a credit card. then you can just retract the payment if you never see your stuff. and why would someone put an safc on a car that is already running a power fc? isnt that redundant?


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

so candyflipme, what are you thinking now?


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Now for the answer he really started the thread for...

on Stock boost a RB25 S13 will run 12.90's. They probably had it kicked up to atleast 1 bar to have it run an 11.7 with the mods you got listed. Ive seen rb25's kicked up to 23PSI STOCK but don't recommend you do that. I'd say saftely you could push 15PSI with the right intercooler and right fuel. I'd leave it on 7PSI drivin around then have your high setting to 1 bar. Alot of the SR guys are doin that and an RB can handle so much more boost you'll be okay.

-Alex


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

WOW he asked that question a loooong time ago


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Slo_240 said:


> Ive seen rb25's kicked up to 23PSI STOCK but don't recommend you do that.


No they should be shot - or they are trying to blow their engines up on purpose.



Slo_240 said:


> Alot of the SR guys are doin that and an RB can handle so much more boost you'll be okay.


Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

flashoptions is not in america so they dont have to follow our laws. id say for safety you should retract your payment now, if possible
they are going to take your money and you will get no motor, nothing.

theres tonsssssss of people suing them but we cant really do anything except give them a bad reputation and aparently the reputation hasnt gotten to you yet. take your money back or take it in ass when they steal your wallet...


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Kelso's right see if you can get your money back ASAP. Flashoptions has the WORST rep right now, I heard of a guy losing 8k to them. The thing is is that you can't do anything through the FBI because they don't work out international problems just stuff in the US. Some people do get their motors tho but never on the time promised. I know of another guy who waited 8 months to get his stuff. All flash does is tell you that your shit is being held in customs which is a crock.

I never really looked at when he posted the question its really speedys fault for reviving old ass threads. And joel there are a SHIT load of ppl with SR's who run 1 bar everytime they race. I'm not saying its right but people do it. Or maybe you should just read it over again and quote with it that I said 15 PSI and not 23 PSI to run though his car. I think I'm a little smarter than to tell someone to kick his boost up to 23 buddy.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Slo_240 said:


> And joel there are a SHIT load of ppl with SR's who run 1 bar everytime they race. I'm not saying its right but people do it. Or maybe you should just read it over again and quote with it that I said 15 PSI and not 23 PSI to run though his car. I think I'm a little smarter than to tell someone to kick his boost up to 23 buddy.


Yes Im one of them. I run 15PSI through stock turbo and a big arse front mount all day every day. I was more making a comment on those that run 23psi through an internally stock engine then have a winge when it pops.

You said RB's can handle heaps more boost than SR's. You are wrong. They both can have headgasket and piston troubles at around the 18psi level. You want more boost youll need forgies and a metal head gasket.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but I am still wondering if you recieved your clip yet. I've been waiting since January for mine and still nothing. Not replying to my emails either saying they are having server problems.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

he doesnt post here anymore....atleast i havent seen his name and ive been here a while...


can you pull your payment? if not, you are one of the many who just took it up the ass....i dont understand how poeple STILL order from them....its so weird...dont these people do research on companies?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

speedy_240sx said:


> I know this is an old thread but I am still wondering if you recieved your clip yet. I've been waiting since January for mine and still nothing. Not replying to my emails either saying they are having server problems.


consider your money spent. With all the $ they stole from people they are probably saying:










_*"Thanks!!! I always wanted a blue one! But now that I think about it, I think I'll get a red one too!!! Thanks for your support (money)!!!"*_


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

LMFAO!!! thats one of the funniest things to pass the s13 sections since...well probably your last picture... :thumbup: 

that does look hot in blue, i must say....you can hassle the malaysians all day, but opiums right...they probably put your bucks towards a new red one...


----------

